# Nervous Nancy Pelosi ....



## Doc

copied from FB Tucker Carlson group:

This is an e-mail I got from Nervous Nancy Pelosi, but probably more likely from someone on her staff. But I've included my response I sent back to them as a reply to the e-mail they sent me. Yes I've posted this to her FB page LOL.

Nancy Pelosi <dccc@dccc.org>

To: redcloud49@yahoo.com

Dec 11 at 1:01 PM

I’m livid.

Last night, Trump stood in front of his right-wing base and threw insult after insult at members of my Majority and me.

I hate to say it, but his attacks are working.

I just got word that Trump’s House Republicans have raked in an unprecedented $21 MILLION online this year.

Every cent of that cash haul will go directly to stealing the Speaker’s gavel from me.

I’m counting on you to fight back with me and make sure our Democratic Majority is fortified for years to come.

I’m determined to make Trump regret every insult he’s thrown at me. I know if I get 2,OOO more 2O2O Democratic Membership renewals before midnight, I’ll make his rally BACKFIRE.

I’ve never needed your help more than I do now -- that’s why I’ll personally ensure every membership renewal is triple-matched.

2O2O MEMBERSHIP STATUS: PENDING

Suggested Support: $1

Quickly: Will you rush in $1?

11-HOUR DEADLINE: ALL GIFTS TRIPLE-MATCHED

Triple match your $1 >>

Triple match your $35 >>

Triple match your $50 >>

Triple match your $100 >>

Triple match your $250 >>

Or triple match another amount >>

Thank you,

Nancy

Paid for by the DCCC | 430 South Capitol Street SE, Washington, DC 20003 | (202) 863-1500 | www.dccc.org
 | Not authorized by any candidate or candidate's committee.

This message was sent to: redcloud49@yahoo.com | If you'd like to sign up for emails in a different account, click here.

We believe that emails are a crucial way for our campaign to stay in touch with supporters. However, if you'd just like to receive fewer emails, you can click here.

We’re working hard to make sure our Democratic Majority is protected -- and to end Donald Trump’s relentless attacks on President Obama’s legacy. We need all hands on deck if we’re going to fight back against Trump’s Republicans and expand our historic Majority. Our success relies on grassroots supporters like you. 99% of our contributions come from grassroots donations, with an average gift of $19. If you'd like to unsubscribe from DCCC emails, click here. If you'd like to make an online donation, click here. Thanks for your support of Democrats!

Contributions or gifts to the DCCC are not tax deductible.

To: Nancy Pelosi

Good for you Nervous Nancy you and your majority in the House deserve everything that is about to come to y'all, every last one of you are gonna learn exactly what we mean when we say KARMA IS A BITCH!!!

Y'all have been cheating WE THE PEOPLE out of our tax dollars with your idiotic impeachment investigations n hoaxes that started just moments after President Trump was inaugurated. Now it's gonna come full circle and everyone of y'all are going down come Nov. 2020.

You can take that precious gavel of yours that you covet so much (Oh what does the Bible, God & Jesus say about coveting someone or something? I ask cause you claim you're such a Catholic Christian who believes full heartedly in what the Bible & Jesus teaches us) and shove it where the SUN DON'T SHINE!!!

I know, I know that isn't a very Christian thing for me to say, but right now with you n your constituents coup attempt of gaining full control n power over our government, we the people, and this country of ours just so you can rule over us as our new OVERLORDS calls for those type of measures n words.

WE THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH Y'ALLS LIES & BULLSHIT AND COME NOV. IT WILL COME TO A COMPLETE HALT PERIOD END OF STORY!!! Enjoy what's left of the power that you hold while you can cause come Nov. it all comes to a stop!!! You have a good n blessed day and be safe out there.


----------



## Lenny

Good response!


----------

